# My husband met a REAL COWBOY yesterday!



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So yesterday my husband and his two brothers were working in the office checking guests into the cabins. One brother looked out the window and hollered "Guys, look!"
Riding up to the office was a REAL cowboy. He was on a FINE Sorrel decked out with large saddlebags and obviously dead tired. Man rode up to the door which is on a patio, dismounted and dropped his reins. Grabbed a beer out and took a big swig! Set it down on a table and rolled a cigarette. Lit it and walked in the door.
Now this guy was a cowboy, around 40, bowlegged, decked out in chaps and a oil slicker, it was 85 degrees yesterday. Boys asked how he was doing and where he came from. Said he wasn't really sure but his last stop had been 11 miles down the valley from us at an outfitters. Said he was heading to a town that's about 45 miles from us and needed to know how where he was and further directions. Boys told him how to get there. Man said thanks, said he was lookin for a woman! Lol!
Finished his beer, mind you his horse had been standing right outside the door the whole time ground tied, went back outside mounted and headed out!

All three of the guys were cracking up! Musta been some kind of woman! I've ridden on parts of our highway, scary as all get out! If there IS a shoulder it's crumbling at the white line, not hardly even a ditch if you need it, mostly sheer dropoffs! I know a bunch of old wagon trails to get off on to skip a majority of the switchbacks and gnarly areas. Apparently this guy rode ON the highway, climbing at least 1,500 ft up from the valley from God knows where, heading 45 more miles to go see a woman!!! Lol! Love it! Not something that happens out here, we live in the middle of nowhere!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If he was dead tired and still had 45 miles to go, I venture that he will be really tired when gets there.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

How cool,They should have drank a beer with him


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahahah were TLC cameras lurking around somewhere?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, they shouda! I just think they were in a state of shock, I'm telling you the road that man rode is insane. I think they were more shocked by the fact that he smoked inside the office, which is nice, who does that?! REAL COWBOYS I guess!

Yeah Painted, musta been a helluva horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds like quite the experience  and he mustve had a pretty darn good reason for tryin to find that woman.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahaahah sounds like he had some serious business to take care of...


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Seriously wondering what kind of woman he was after... xD She must be something special.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, she musta owed him money! Cos I'm thinkin' in another 45 miles he was gonna be waaaaay too tired to be takin' care of THAT kind of bidness!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

To bad love isnt like this anymore!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

she probably stole his car


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> she probably stole his car


That would explain a lot.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

That's exactly what I want to do now. Ride horses along highways looking for beers and women. That guy knows how to live.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My guess is it's his ex-wife who ran off with his kids......


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> My guess is it's his ex-wife who ran off with his kids......


And his car.........


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha HA HA! Guys! Too funny!

IDK why he was lookin for that woman, I asked my hub for more details...
He only said that the man was right out of a western movie, like he JUMPED
out of the screen. Said he mumbled and had such a thick accent he could hardly
understand him. He had a really cool western mustache too!

My hub kept saying "I wish you were there...", I told him he better be careful what he wished for! Depending on how good lookin his horse was I might of gone
with him! LOL!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I had 4 Germans out for a trailride Sunday afternoon. We came across this old bull who ran up and stopped in the middle of trail and stared us down. Most of the Germans had never ridden before and it was their first time on horses, So I didn't think playing chicken with the bull was good idea. The horses are fast enough to get away, Not sure the Germans knew howe to stay balanced in the saddle when the horses took evasive actions. So we took a long route around behind him.

So not a old cowboy, But an old bull, Does that count?


----------

